# مخططات معماريه كامله مع الواجهات لفيلا سكنيه



## mr_bnsf (10 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تعتبر هذه اول مشاركه فعاله لى فى المنتدى وهيه لعدد من الرسومات المعماريه والواجهات لفيلا سكنيه اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

http://www.4shared.com/file/37389619/b57438aa/1_online.html

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
جاري تنزيل الملف


----------



## اكرم تويج (11 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## ياسر ادريس (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا والله يبارك فيكم


----------



## نانوتو (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك واتمنى لك الموفقية انشاء الله


----------



## ramzy1974 (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وبتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## mr_bnsf (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياجماعه على الردود ويسعدنى ان المخططات نالت اعجابكم وتقبلو تحياتى


----------



## لمـ2007 ـــار (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على جهودك ....مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mr_bnsf (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الزياره المشرفه وتقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## عباس مروان (23 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
قل أعوذ برب الفلق 3 مرات
والله الابداع موهبة
ربي يزيدك...


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (23 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الابالله


----------



## ساهر22 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mustafasas (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## habibko1 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## fadilisa (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## fadilisa (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك حياك الله


----------



## ابراهيم الحضرىابو (12 نوفمبر 2009)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## يسريه (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## samira salah (26 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المازن (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## أحمد هنون (26 مارس 2010)

دايما المزيد والتوفيق


----------



## hananfadi (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## arch.twins (26 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا
جاري تنزيل الملف*


----------



## spartcos (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (26 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## نسمةالليل (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي زكية (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## seeker (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## loubiri (28 مارس 2010)

وفّقكم الله لما فيه خيري الدنيا و الدين


----------



## neseergolden (28 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الله تعالى الف عافية وبركة على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز حقا


----------



## awas1 (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## ضياء السنباطي (13 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## ضياء السنباطي (13 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## اابوعبدالعزيز (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام علبكم الله بارك الله فيك اريد مخطط لفيله مساحة الفله 16×14دون مجلس الصاله تطل على حديقة الفيله


----------



## الرحااااال (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## menir (2 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## دموع الاحزان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## vulture1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبتمنالك التوفيق*​


----------



## vulture1 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## kamelkandeel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## draftsman1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

:56::56::56::56::56::56: 
 يسلمووووووووووووو
:56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## العميد65 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------

